# Projekt SQlite! Wie kann ich auf auf SQlite Daten zugreifen?



## thobren (14. Okt 2021)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne mit Java auf Sqlite Datenbank zugreifen. Ich bin Java Anfänger. 
Die Sqlite Datenbank mit Daten habe ich schon SqliteStudio erstellt.
Anfängererfahrung mit Java habe ich.
Mit VBA (Excel) kann ich auf die Sqlite Daten zugreifen und bearbeiten.
Über Google komme ich nicht weiter. 
Die Treiber Java SQlite Downlowd Seiten für Windows sind inaktiv.
Vielen Dank Thorleif


----------



## mihe7 (14. Okt 2021)

Lade Dir den JDBC-Treiber runter (https://github.com/xerial/sqlite-jdbc/releases), binde ihn in das Projekt ein und dann sollte das auch laufen  Wenn Du ein Build-System wie Gradle oder Maven nutzt, brauchst Du nur die Abhängigkeit zu deklarieren, die Du unter https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.xerial/sqlite-jdbc/3.36.0.3 findest.


----------



## thobren (14. Okt 2021)

@mihe7
Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
Kannst Du mir mal einen Beispiel Code senden?
Ich bin Anfänger und mit einem Code komme ich vielleicht besser zurecht.
LG thobren


----------



## mihe7 (14. Okt 2021)

Hier https://www.sqlitetutorial.net/sqlite-java/ dürftest Du genügend Beispiele finden.


----------



## thobren (14. Okt 2021)

Danke,
ich werde es durchlesen.


----------

